# Kittens need a home



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

The following are with the RSPCA and need loving forever homes.

1 ginger male 16wks

2 ginger and white males (must go together)

1 black female

All of these kittens were dumped at a very young age and have been very poorly, they are all recovered now and looking for new mummies and daddies!

There will be small donation of £35 per kitten and a home check.

If you can give any of these lovely kittens a home please get in touch.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Are these your 'friends' kittens?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

oh no, these are different. My friend has 4 tabby kittens free to good homes as her cat got pregnant, I also volunteer at rspca and am trying to help these kittens find a home


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

i would adopt 2 but not in england sadly having trouble finding kittens around here


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

aaah what a shame, there are so many animals here needing homes, Its really sad


----------

